# Noise from Shower Valve



## nikon876 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, I need some help.  About 5 months ago, we had both of our showers rebuilt/remodeled.  This past week, I have noticed that if you close the door to our master shower/toilet, you can faintly hear a constant noise in the shower.  It sounds like it is coming from the valve.  It kind of has that "just turning on the water heater sound".  It is hard to explain.  I turned off the water outside the house, not the property valve, and it stopped.  It is the only part of the house that is making the noise.  The other new Moen shower set up is quiet. I don't think it is leaking.  I am wondering if the shower cartidge could be bad.  No leaks and the shower works well and gets hot temperature wise.  Are those the only symptoms of a shower valve going bad?  Or maybe it is a normal sound because this shower is the farthest away the supply pipe?  The later I higlly doubt.

Any suggestions?  It is driving me crazy becuase it deals with water.

Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome Nikon:
The shower is whistling becuase there is a water restriction; just like when you pucker your lips and whistle.
Some reasons why water whistles in the pipes:
1. Possibly a little ball of solder or glue at the shower valve.
2. A pipe that was not reamed after cutting.
3. A kink in a soft copper line.
4. Other types of trash at the valve, restricting but not cutting off the flow.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl (Feb 28, 2007)

another site to try    www. PlumbingForum.com


----------

